# GM in talks to sell off Opel / Vauxhall to French PSA Group



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

STATEMENT ON GENERAL MOTORS AND PSA GROUP STRATEGIC INITIATIVES

Since 2012, General Motors and PSA Group have been implementing an alliance covering, to date, three projects in Europe and generating substantial synergies for the two groups. Within this framework, General Motors and PSA Group regularly examine additional expansion and cooperation possibilities, as well. PSA Group and General Motors confirm they are exploring numerous strategic initiatives aiming at improving profitability and operational efficiency, including a potential acquisition of Opel Vauxhall by PSA.

There can be no assurance that an agreement will be reached.

http://media.gm.com/media/gb/en/vau.../gb/en/2017/vauxhall/02-14-psa-statement.html

French Vauxhall......... Whatever next.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Hopefully Vauxhall will make all the silly SUV things that middle aged women in sunglasses drive, meaning Peugeot/Citroen can concentrate on the big barge saloons 
Well, I can but hope!


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Reminds me of when Peugeot took over Talbot and was doomed to disappear, hope the Vauxhall name survives but if its like French electrics then it will die also. 

R.I.P Vauxhall


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hondafan1 said:


> Reminds me of when Peugeot took over Talbot and was doomed to disappear, hope the Vauxhall name survives but if its like French electrics then it will die also.
> 
> R.I.P Vauxhall


The Vauxhall name will not disappear from the UK - the UK buys more Vauxhalls than Germany buys Opels - at the end of the day its simply a few badges on an Opel product but PSA would be crazy to drop the name in favour of Opel for the UK market


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hope so and hope the Vauxhall plants survive too. 

Im sure Talbot fans and the British motor industry may have thought the same just before their demise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

OPEL/VAUXHALL TO JOIN PSA GROUP

http://media.gm.com/media/gb/en/vau...en/2017/vauxhall/03-06-opel-vauxhall-psa.html


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Big step for PSA, VX in the UK will no doubt trim the work force.

Is this a way to avoid any future import taxes on vehicles when we are out of the EU? We are a huge market for the French so there must be some monetary reason for buying a business that has lost so much money over the last 15 years.


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

So the deal is done, now comes the fall out and the broken promises. Lets hope Vauxhall survives and as per the above point, maybe import taxes are behind it? If so will PSA group care about UK workers


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

I presume this means an end to re-badged Holden's that are sold in the VXR range?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

If I wanted to make Vauxhalls any worse than they are I'd sell them to PSA!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

ardandy said:


> If I wanted to make Vauxhalls any worse than they are I'd sell them to PSA!


PSA are now making some good products and they have undergone a massive turnaround under the new CEO in the last 3 years


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Such as?


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

> PSA is to buy Vauxhall after securing an attractive 0 percent finance offer which the salesman said was only available this week.
> 
> Insiders say PSA will be unable to spec Vauxhall to its own requirements, as it is being taken from stock and has already been registered. However, bosses at the French manufacturer were able to haggle so that Vauxhall will come with some carpet mats and a bunch of flowers for their wives.
> 
> ...


http://sniffpetrol.com/2017/03/06/psa-gets-good-deal-on-vauxhall/#.WL1nDG-LSUl


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

The funny thing is that Vauxhalls are likely to become the crap that some people already claim they are.

Pretty sad day in my eyes, no more SR, SRI, GTE, GSI, VXR. It was all good fun while it lasted. Onwards to dull french diesels with a different badge on...


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

ardandy said:


> Such as?


208/308 GTI

The interior on the 3008 is stunning as well.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Rayaan said:


> 208/308 GTI
> 
> The interior on the 3008 interior is stunning as well.


The 3008 is mental. Had a shifty in a totr model with massage seats etc. Beautiful car.

The 308 and 208s are great little cars.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

ardandy said:


> Such as?


208 and 308, 3008, C4 Cactus, DS5 - can't see how any of these are any less worthy than Focus, Pulsar, i30, Juke, Fiesta etc


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Rayaan said:


> 208/308 GTI
> 
> The interior on the 3008 is stunning as well.


Stunning ? looks awful to me, but we're all different.

I don't see Peugeot being any better than the rest of the manufacturers.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Crafty said:


> Stunning ? looks awful to me, but we're all different.
> 
> I don't see Peugeot being any better than the rest of the manufacturers.


Well the interior is better than any current Vauxhall thats for sure.

Like seriously.....?!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I for one hope PSA interfere with Vauxhall with respect to the design of the cars. Vauxhall has been boring and stagnant for so long now, it definitely needs a new direction.

I hope they throw a load of money at them like they did Citroen when they produced the C3, DS3, DS4, DS5 etc. Now look at the newest of the Peugeot crop. Lovely cars.

Then look at that hideous thing I still have nightmares about that soulboy posted a couple of weeks ago.

All the brands seem to have flourished under new owners, Aston Martin, Volvo, Range Rover, Jaguar, Mini, Rolls Royce, Bentley etc


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I know I'm slightly biased owning a Peugeot, but my 508 is head and shoulders above my bother's Insignia in terms of interior quality.

Also, whether this is indicative of anything.
Do a search on Autotrader for Insignia (I did yesterday) 6 of the first 8 were non runners.
Then search for 508s, non that I saw stated them as non runners.


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Rayaan said:


> Well the interior is better than any current Vauxhall thats for sure.
> 
> Like seriously.....?!


And where did I say Vauxhall designs were any better ?

The Peugeot looks horrendous to my eye, but as I said, we're all different.
The Vauxhall you show is unimpressive, but not offensive.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

They'll both be worth 5p after a few years too.


----------

